# VIP722: How to view recorded movie on external hard ddrive on computer



## zoressa (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a VIP722. I will be attaching an external hard drive to store movies and programs. Question is can I remove the hard drive and hook it up to my computer and play the same content? I am not talking about making copies or transferring the content to my computer -- just playing it through my computer. Please advise.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

No.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This comes up fairly often... and it can't be done. The recordings are only playable on an activated Dish receiver... and only for as long as you keep your current account (i.e. if you leave Dish and go somewhere else, your recordings can't be played even if you come back to Dish).


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never understand the fascination with watching a movie on a computer monitor or phone as opposed to a quality 50" HD set.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

A phone, I agree with you; I do watch some Hulu stuff on my computer after everyone goes to bed. It's a large monitor and with the headphones it's pretty cool. Of course, I think living in a cave would be cool.


----------



## zoressa (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to take it to work and use it for work related issues. I have a 50" flat screen tv monitor hooked up to my computer in my conference room. I want to record programs that can be used to teach students and then replay them on the big screen at my office. Hope that helps explain. So - there is no other way to play it back on my computer huh? OK, thanks for your input.


----------



## zoressa (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess I could just burn the program to a DVD while watching it and then use it later for educational purposes. I have a DVD recorder connected to the VIP722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

zoressa said:


> I guess I could just burn the program to a DVD while watching it and then use it later for educational purposes. I have a DVD recorder connected to the VIP722.


You can do that... or look into Sling, which would let you access your receiver remotely and playback recordings via Internet. Of course you need a good upload speed on your home internet to do that, but it might be an option for you.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You can do that... or look into Sling, which would let you access your receiver remotely and playback recordings via Internet. Of course you need a good upload speed on your home internet to do that, but it might be an option for you.


Just make sure your school's network will support Sling. I work in IT at a state university and we are beginning to tighten down our network to meet state auditor's requirements and some devices will no longer work once we finish. I hope we can make provisions for such devices.


----------



## brewsky (Jul 4, 2010)

look at upgrading to a Vip 922 with bulit in sling and you can do what you want to do as far as home/office thing


----------

